# [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?



## Jarafi (7. Februar 2016)

*[Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

*Review*
*LC-Power*
*Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120
*
*Herzlich willkommen





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=HVkfKDGe3Rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
 

*Informationen zum Test
*
Ich möchte heute gar keine langen Reden anführen, sondern einen möglichst kurzen und bündigen Test verfassen. Wenn ein Video für euch angenehmer ist,
 auch dort findet ihr alle technischen Daten und Messungen von mir. Ansonsten hier ein kurzer Überblick über den Kühler. 

*Inhalt*
Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​
*I.Detailbetrachtung*
02. Die Montage und der Lieferumfang

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Fazit*


*I. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zum Inhalt*​

LC-Power verkauft den LC-CC-120 Cosmo Cool für knapp unter 20 Euro. Dafür bekommt ihr einen schlanken Einzelturmkühler, der mit einem 120-mm Lüfter ausgestattet ist.
 Dieser wird mit einem PWM-Anschluss mit dem Mainboard verbunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Vier 6-mm Kupfer-Heatpipes sorgen beim Kühler zu einer Verbindung zu den Aluminiumlamellen.
 HDT kommt bei diesem Kühler anstelle der üblichen Bodenplatten zum Einsatz. Einen negativen Beigeschmack konnte ich bei der HDT-Technik beim LC-Power-Kühler nicht feststellen.
Ansonsten misst der Kühler 15,2-cm in der Höhe und sollte somit in nahezu alle gängigen Gehäuse ohne Probleme seinen Platz finden.

​*Die Montage und der Lieferumfang *

*Zum Inhalt*
​Der Einbau des Kühlers erfolgt mithilfe einer eigenen Backplate von LC-Power.
 Ansonsten geht die Montage relativ einfach von der Hand, was nicht zuletzt an der guten Einbauanleitung liegt.
Der Kühler passt dabei auf sämtliche Sockel von 775, AM3 bis hin zu 1151 und auch 2011-3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*II. der Test*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
 Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-9590 wird in meinem Test mit nur* zwei Modulen*, sprich vier Kernen betrieben, um die kleineren Kühler nicht zu überlasten.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr der Tabellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​Die     Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt.

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden  mit der Serienbelüftung getestet.
 Dieser wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. 

  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.            FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst            aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Raumtemperatur noch nicht abgezogen!*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke*
​*Zum Inhalt*​
Trotz, dass der Kühler nur um die 20 Euro kostet, gibt es bei der Lautstärke zwar keinen orden, jedoch bewegt sie sich mehr als im Rahmen bei so einem Preis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*III. Fazit*

​*Zum Inhalt*

Was kann ich abschließend kurz und knackig zum LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 sagen?
Für einen Kühler der knapp 20-Euro kostet, gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen. 
Wenn der Kühler euch zu laut sein sollte, könnt ihr den Lüfter auch gegen ein beliebiges 120-mm Modell austauschen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir neben den Temperaturen auch die Montage recht gut, ich habe schon "Schlimmeres" bei deutlich teureren Kühlern erlebt.
Ich kann euch den Kühler nur empfehlen, wenn ihr einfach einen günstigen Ersatz für den Boxed-Lüfter sucht oder auch einfach etwas Günstiges aus dem CPU-Kühlerbereich benötigt.

Und für knappe 20 Euro kann man hier wirklich nicht meckern.

*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*


*LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120** auf der LC-Power Webseite.**
**
*


*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Viel Spaß, beim Lesen!

Grüße Jarafi


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Da kann man nicht meckern - Wieder ein toller Jarafi-Bericht


----------



## Jarafi (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Danke !
Ja, ich denke für 19,50 Euro kann man echt nichts sagen.

Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Schöner Test.
Der kleine LC-CC-100 hatte mir auch schon gefallen. Xilence hat sich echt gemacht!


----------



## Guru4GPU (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Der Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 scheint ja eine echte Alternative zum EKL Ben Nevis zu sein


----------



## TheJudge (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Schönes Review, allerdings bin ich bzgl. der relativen Temperaturwerte etwas skeptisch, grade weil der FX9590 meines Wissens nach nur einen Temperatursensor mitbringt. 

Ich weiß der 9590 hat eine exorbitante Wärmeentwicklung, aber im 2-Modulmodus im "Idle"-Betrieb trotzdem über 50°C ?


----------



## Turbodiesel (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*



TheJudge schrieb:


> Ich weiß der 9590 hat eine exorbitante Wärmeentwicklung, aber im 2-Modulmodus im "Idle"-Betrieb trotzdem über 50°C ?


Im Diagramm ist die Raumtemperatur nicht abgezogen, also hat er 33 Grad im Idle. Ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht 

Aber schönes, kurzes und knackiges Review.


----------



## TheJudge (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*



Turbodiesel schrieb:


> Im Diagramm ist die Raumtemperatur nicht abgezogen, also hat er 33 Grad im Idle. Ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht
> 
> Aber schönes, kurzes und knackiges Review.



Hm, er hatte aber in die Einleitung geschrieben 


> Die     Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau       statt,       wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur (20-23°) von den  aktuellen           CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird.


----------



## the_leon (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Du hast im Diagramm zur Lautstärke den EKL Groß Glockner farblich hervorgehoben statt dem LC-CC-120.
Das musst du noch ändern


----------



## Jarafi (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Moin,

Danke, verbessere ich nachher fix.
Ansonsten, das mit der Raum-Temp ist auch verbessert.

Grüße


----------



## poiu (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

echt erstaunlich was man heute für 20€ bekommt


----------



## Jarafi (4. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## megasthenes (10. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Hab den Kühler im PC meines Vaters auf einem Phenom II x4 960T verbastelt mit einem zweiten Lüfter zusammen. Kühlt großartig, ist sehr, sehr leise und die Montage war auch top. Eigentlich schon fast unverschämt gut, wenn man den Preis bedenkt. 
LC Power macht durchaus ein paar gute und tolle Produkte - man muss aber eben ein wenig wissen, was man da kauft. Habe ansonsten im Rechner meiner Freundin noch die 120mm WaKü im Einsatz von der ich ebenso überzeugt bin (LEISE! Kühlt einen i3-4160, läuft also nur mit niedrigen Spannungen) wie von meinem Netzteil...


----------



## blank2007 (11. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Hi,
schade das du den EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis nicht mit einbezogen hast.


----------



## Jarafi (11. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Der Ben Nevis ist eine gute Alternative zum LC-Power!
Kühlleistung ist in etwa die Gleiche.

Grüße


----------



## zeusx641 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Interessanter Test...Danke...wie immer TOP von dir!


----------



## Hogan (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Sitzt bei mir auf nem i5 6500, bin voll zufrieden. Hab ihn letztens bei ner Aktion von NBB für 13 Euro bekommen.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Da sist ein bomben Preis für dne Kühler! 

Vielen Dank @ zeusx641

Grüße


----------



## Rolk (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Ich muss den Thread mal reaktivieren. Für einen SandyBridge E3 1230 sollte der getestete Kühler hier doch locker reichen?


----------



## Jarafi (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Jau, soltle er dicke! 

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Rolk (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Ok, dann versuche ich mal mein Glück. 

Ich habe hier einen Rechner bei dem nach einem Gehäusewechsel die CPU-Temps einfach nicht mehr passen. Warscheinlich hat die WLP beim Umbau etwas abbekommen oder der ganze Kühler sitzt nicht mehr richtig. 
Dann fliegt der viel zu grosse Doppelturmkühler raus und der LC bekommt eine Chance. Konnte man heute bei notebooksbilliger.de für 10 € ergattern, ist aber schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Rolk (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

...

Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Also für 10 Euro, da kannst du nichts falsch machen! 

Grüße


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

Ich wollte noch kurz meine Erfahrungen mit dem LC-CC-120 zum besten geben. Verarbeitung sehr gut, aber bei einem von zwei Exemplaren waren an einer Ecke mehrere Lamellen sehr stark eingedrückt. Kann man so etwas richten ohne den Kühler zu beschädigen oder besser mit dem Schönheitsfehler leben?

Kühlleistung ist auch hervorragend. In einem recht kompakten Gehäuse bekomme ich den E3 1230 selbst mit Prime95 und einem stark gedrosselten Cooltek Lüfter kaum über 60°C. Dabei legt das Board eine meiner Meinung nach recht sportliche VCore an und undervolten ist leider nicht möglich.
Alles in allem hat der Kühler meine Meinung über DirectTouch Kühler oder wie das heist deutlich angehoben.


----------



## Jarafi (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?*

DC ist nicht schlechter als eine Bodenplatte. Besonders bei normaler Benutzung merkt man da nichts. 
Freut mich sehr, wenn dir der Kühler zusagt.

Grüße


----------

